# Help a fellow member to play at a festival - just one click!



## Semi-pro (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys!

So my band is in this competition where the winner gets to play Tuska Open Air 2017.
I'd appreciate a lot if you guys gave us a thumbs up on the following page (Humavoid, second row on the left): http://www.tuska-torstai.fi/bands3.html



The voting is on until the end of February and you can re-vote every day.

Here's some videos to give you an idea about our music:


----------



## ihunda (Feb 10, 2017)

Done, looks like you're on top so far!


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks man! Yeah among that page's bands (41-60) we're doibg pretty well, but in the total competition we could use a leg up.


----------



## Gravy Train (Feb 13, 2017)

Voted for ya! Good luck!


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 22, 2017)

^ Thanks bro!  One week to go (meaning you can still vote every day) and we're off to the showcase gigs, from which the judges will pick the band.


----------



## zenshin (Feb 25, 2017)

Done.

Also I will be making sure to remember to go back tomorrow and vote again. However, I do have one thing to ask... when you play the festival... we want some live footage 

Best of luck to you and your band!


----------



## endmysuffering (Feb 25, 2017)

Your videos and music are just top notch, you earned my vote.


----------



## Semi-pro (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks a ton guys! We made it to the next round! A couple of showcases and hopefully we'll make it 

I'd kick myself in the face if we did indeed make it and didn't film the gig


----------



## endmysuffering (Mar 7, 2017)

Semi-pro said:


> Thanks a ton guys! We made it to the next round! A couple of showcases and hopefully we'll make it
> 
> I'd kick myself in the face if we did indeed make it and didn't film the gig



Congratualations, your music is really cool.


----------

